# what is the best e46 m3 color combo?



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

My favorite is silverstone with blk. but it's 2k more.

i am leaning towards titanium silver/cina. or imola red if i were to buy one now. What are your opinions.

http://members.roadfly.com/loki/faqtext.html

peace.

LIL Raja


----------



## zivagolee (Feb 13, 2002)

Just placed an order for Orient Blue/Black Leather... 2K more but I just LOOOVEEE the color...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Topaz Blue with Gray Leather is clearly the top combo!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

LeMans Blue on Black!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Carbonschwarz / Cinnamon


----------



## mzn2000 (Jun 12, 2002)

*TS/IR*

Titanium Silver w/Imola Red interior is what I have on order ...


----------



## aldo (Jan 19, 2002)

*Did you check out the Individual Colors???*



zivagolee said:


> *Just placed an order for Orient Blue/Black Leather... 2K more but I just LOOOVEEE the color...  *


If they are charging you $2k extra for Orient Blue, you might want to check out the "BMW Individual" colors. Same $2k but different selection.......

http://www.bmw.com/bmwe/products/individual2/index.html

Check it out!!!! I can't believe they are still showing Arizona Sun metallic as available after everything I went through!!!!!



:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Imola/Imola or Phoenix/Black for me. :thumb:


----------



## zivagolee (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Did you check out the Individual Colors???*



aldo said:


> *
> 
> If they are charging you $2k extra for Orient Blue, you might want to check out the "BMW Individual" colors. Same $2k but different selection.......
> 
> ...


Well after checking out this pic and looking at my own car.. i just HAD to get that color


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

i would pick jet blk with cloth seats...


----------



## aldo (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Did you check out the Individual Colors???*



zivagolee said:


> *
> 
> Well after checking out this pic and looking at my own car.. i just HAD to get that color
> 
> ...


Have to agree that OB is still a great color!!!! That's what we had on the 99 3er! Enjoy !!!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

